
In defence of hierarchy - malloryerik
https://aeon.co/essays/hierarchies-have-a-place-even-in-societies-built-on-equality
======
kleer001
"Nobody, on reflection, would want to eliminate all hierarchies..."

Who's arguing for that?! What a straw man. What an all or nothing bs argument.

